# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Dell inspiron 15 3521

## pipilas

εχω το εν λογω λαπτοπ
πατας το power αναβη το λεντ περνει το φαν και βγαζει ενα πνιγμενο μπιπ 
οχι το κανονικο που δηλωνει τις βλαβες
η σωστη περιγραφη ειναι οτι ακουγετε το μισο μπιπ και μετα κανει ρεσταρτ το μπιπ το λεντ δεν σβηνει
το εκανα τεστ σκετη μητρικη με αλλη μνημη και χωρις το lvs της lcd ,,οξω και τον hdd ,,συνδεσα hdmi
τα γιδια,εαν πατησεις το παουερ παρατεταμενα κλεινει κανονικα
αν βαλεις μπαταρια την φορτιζει (?) το λεντ βλεπω αναβει περτικαλι
βρηκα ενα παλιο σχεδιο στο νετ  μετρησα αλλα ακρη δεν εβγαλα
ο ανεμιστηρας περνει ..μετα σβηνει και αν το αφισεις ωρα ξαναπερνει και
τουμπαλην...παλια ειχε παει λεει στο σερβις και του ειχαν αλλαξη δισκο
παντως ηταν ολο λυμενο (δεν χρειαζετε για τον δισκο εχει καπακι)
και οι βιδες αλλα ανταλλων ..σκαλισμενο δηλαδη.

να το παω στο ποταμ?
το μωρο ειναι αυτο---->s-l1600.jpg

----------

